# A Little Green



## BrentWin (Apr 5, 2013)

This hedge probably isn't green enough to be called "Green Hedge" but is has some nice color to it.

It is some of the mineral stained wood that I got from Windyridgebowman. This call is finished with lacquer and uses a gutsert and guts from Webfoot. I would welcome any comments as how to make it better.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1138_zpse210b46a.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1150_zps0fa5aa2f.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice looking call Brent. Thanks for showing it. 

:welldone:


----------



## elnino (Apr 7, 2013)

i like it how much do the insides cost? i would like to make maybe a dozen of these for family and friends. 

here is the website http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/call_parts/duckcallparts


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2013)

Brent - I don't know anything about making calls but you did a really nice job on the turning  - Scott


----------



## jderyck (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice! I can't get over the colour.


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 8, 2013)

elnino said:


> i like it how much do the insides cost? i would like to make maybe a dozen of these for family and friends.
> 
> here is the website http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/call_parts/duckcallparts



You can also get gutserts and guts from Shell Creek

http://www.shellcreekgamecalls.com/callparts.htm

Both have excellent products and service.

Brent


----------

